# Adverse effect - Pt had cracking of the skin on hands



## Tonyj (Sep 15, 2011)

Pt had cracking of the skin on hands due to a certain chemo drug. Could I use 995.27 (other drug allergy) with E933.1? My main question is the 995.27.


----------



## armen (Sep 15, 2011)

Adverse Effect
When the drug was correctly prescribed and properly administered, code the reaction plus the appropriate code from the E930-E949 series. Codes from the E930-E949 series must be used to identify the causative substance for an adverse effect of drug, medicinal and biological substances, correctly prescribed and properly administered. The effect, such as tachycardia, delirium, gastrointestinal hemorrhaging, vomiting, hypokalemia, hepatitis, renal failure, or respiratory failure, is coded and followed by the appropriate code from the E930-E949 series.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 15, 2011)

So, should I use 709.9 instead of the 995.27 or both?


----------



## armen (Sep 15, 2011)

Tonyj said:


> So, should I use 709.9 instead of the 995.27 or both?



When a patient suffers an adverse effect from a drug, the adverse effect will manifest itself in a physical disorder or condition. According to coding guidelines, the documented manifestation is sequenced first. An E code is used to identify the drug involved from the column labeled “Therapeutic Use” in the Table of Drugs and Chemicals. The E code is sequenced after the manifestation. The E codes in this column are used only when a patient has an adverse reaction to a drug, which was taken or given properly. It is mandatory to assign an E code with adverse reactions. 

So dont use 995.27


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 15, 2011)

I found 693.0 dermatitis due to drugs and medicines. Thanks much for your help.


----------

